# Gloves: Level Super Pipe Pro



## AngryHugo

they look pretty intense. during the summer months, you could probably use them for Rollerball


----------



## KIRKRIDER

AngryHugo said:


> they look pretty intense. during the summer months, you could probably use them for Rollerball


AbsolutelY...you gotta like the super hero look. A bit overkill? Maybe. They look useful to open up a path smashing trees on my way down.


----------



## AngryHugo

no one will cut in front of you in the liftline, for sure. haha


----------



## shifty00

If one soul harvesting is = $1, how many souls would one need to harvest to buy such a set of gloves?
Ah never mind I see I would need to harvest 124 souls. Damn that's a long day at the office.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

shifty00 said:


> If one soul harvesting is = $1, how many souls would one need to harvest to buy such a set of gloves?
> Ah never mind I see I would need to harvest 124 souls. Damn that's a long day at the office.


Thats a cheap soul...Republican?


----------



## shifty00

pawlo said:


> Thats a cheap soul...Republican?


ZING! look at Johny on the spot here hahaha. I set em up, you knock em down.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

shifty00 said:


> ZING! look at Johny on the spot here hahaha. I set em up, you knock em down.


with my mighty spikes. I can carve a new half-pipe with those if needed...or smash chairlift pilons while buttering...don't make me turn green...


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Spikes are a little much for me. Let me know how these hold up to extended use, though. I am kind of sick of trying to fit RED wrist guards under gloves. I really like the function and design of the Level bio-mex wrist guard, but not sure about them from strictly a glove perspective.


----------



## caneyhead

I can vouch for the durability of level gloves. I've had mine for two seasons (50+ day seasons). Theyre still going strong if I could only get that smell out of my liners. The wrist guards serve dual purpose as hammer.


----------



## DC5R

Thanks for the review.


----------



## SPAZ

I have level gloves too. When you are wearing the gloves and you bend back on your wrist, is there any gap between the wrist guard and your wrist?


----------



## caneyhead

The beauty of these guards is that they offer protection but not too much protection. They're not glued to your wrist in such a manner that u could never fx wrist. If u get the kind of impact that requires that something fx then better wrist than elbow or shoulder. I will buy again without hesitation. My wife and son also have a pair.


----------



## noahj

i have the Level Fly Gloves that has the same wrist support/protection. i had my doubts about the support but my first day really made me realize how good these gloves are. my wife who is a physical therapist looked at these when i bought them and remarked the design was "genius".

i intenionally took some falls where i could test the support and it works without fail. i wouldn't hesitate to recommend these to anyone. worth every $$ i spent.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Field test: Conditions: 3 feet Powder, 12F, sunny. KIrkwood opening day.

Very good gloves. Warm and of course protective. You forget the fact that they are a bit bulkier than normal gloves, they fit well and keep the powder out. Overkill on a powder day, but then you don't know in advance when you're going to fall and need protection, besides I wanted toi test them. They are now my standard gloves, unless it's a kids day and I have to play instructor all day.

The biomex insert is not an issue, you don't feel it at all, the knuckle guard is very comfy pushing up on hard pack or just knowing you have added proteciton for your hand, The kevlar palm is obviously good dealing with board edges and taking the blunt from a fall. .Looks indestructible. 

The only thing I would change is the liner fabric. It is warm and comfy, but when you get your hands a bit wet the skin sticks to the liner making putting the gloves back on a bit tricky, probably solvable with a half a size bigger glove, but then you would have a really big "hand". Just keep your hands dry.
So the only thing I woul change in thios gloves are the liners internal sinthetic "fur".

Other than that....perfect gloves.
SPAZ, no, no gap if you tightn the oversized strap on the wrist...that should keep the Biomex in place.


----------



## john doe

How true to size do you feel these run? I'm about to order some Halfpipes and my knuckles measure 8.5" around. Is it a good idea to get size? What does your hand measure since you got the 7.5's?


----------



## ev13wt

Mine smell so bad that washing my hands at lunch doesn't really help.

You guys think I can wash them in the machine and then spray some "waterproofing" stuff on them? - they are not really waterproof anymore anyway. But ok, the are 3 seasons old and pretty torn up, so the overall quality was great.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

john doe said:


> How true to size do you feel these run? I'm about to order some Halfpipes and my knuckles measure 8.5" around. Is it a good idea to get size? What does your hand measure since you got the 7.5's?


My hand is 7.5...


----------



## NYCboarder

I got the half-pipe ones... THey are def great gloves... I am a Physical therapist and as NOAH's wife said they are genious.. That is exactly what i thought when i saw/wore them for the first time. I use to have the typical dakine ones that look like rollerblade wrist guards.. I knew those were crap and i ended up fracturing my wrist in them lol.. anyway These are great gloves, vvery durable, very comfy and warm.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I agree with you. love mine..would prefer the biomex to stay attached to the shell, instread of caming out with the liner...other than that...great.


----------



## john doe

pawlo said:


> My hand is 7.5...


Thats good news because I already ordered the 8.5's Got them for $95 from xsportsprotective.

I had the same thoughts about the biomex when I first saw it. I'm hoping they make a summer glove at some point that I can use for skating.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

You should be ok...the PRO are bulkier because of the knuckle guards. Very warm day yesterday. I used them without liners, the biomex directly on my hand. No problems. still I would prefer the protection to stay inside the glove.


----------



## elstinky

can anyone elaborate on the biomex thing? anyone took like their full bodywieght on one wrist? did you feel the biomex working?
I just fail to understand how it works, especially how it protects from hypertension. Would be great if a physical therapist can comment on this.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

MNy understanding is that it will dissipate part of the shock of the fall toward the forearm, saving your wrist


----------



## elstinky

that's indeed how it is advertised; I also would love to believe it, but I just don't see it.. So you fall on your wrist, your wrist bends backwards (as in the top of your hand moves towards your forearm, ie hyperflexion). In doing so, the V-shaped part of the biomex becomes kind of floating and not sitting against your forearm anymore (or is there some magic way it stays there?). Now all that is left is a shock absorbing protection on your palm and no dissipation whatsoever.
I couldn't really find anyone saying anything bad about this type of protection so my logic above is probably not sound because I'm missing something, but what?


----------



## KIRKRIDER

You should ask them...but as I see it the huge wrist strap keeps the Biomex in place, under your palm. When you fall most of the shock shoud travel up those two "tails" and dissipate there and along your forearm, while your wrist is kept from overextending by the velcro strap. I wanted new gloves with added protection, I don't think any wristguard can save you every time from a fracture.....but they should help.


----------



## ScBlack

Great glove, got the same pair. Saved my wrist plenty of times after a fall off jumps. The best part about the superpipe is that you can actually use the Biomex wrist guard in other gloves too since the thumb loop will fit other gloves, you might just have to get a bigger size to accomandate for the wrist guard. I used to have Level fly and the biomex wrist guard will only work if you attach it to the inner glove using their own attachment but the Superpipe doesn't have that restriction.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

yep..you can also use the biomex on your hand ( or with a thinl liner) when it's too warm for the regular liners. And if it's really fereezing I can fit them in my down mittens...Only thing I wouyld change are the metal spikes...rubber rounded wones would be better. I found myself szraping snow off the board with the back of my hand..then remembered about the spikes...


----------



## Deven

Awesome review. Just what I wanted to hear, actually. I've been looking to get a pair of level's for a while now. It's nice to hear the wrist guard feels natural, too. I was worried it would be bulky and at least somewhat inflexible.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Deven said:


> Awesome review. Just what I wanted to hear, actually. I've been looking to get a pair of level's for a while now. It's nice to hear the wrist guard feels natural, too. I was worried it would be bulky and at least somewhat inflexible.


Thanks! 

They do feel stiff and bulky out of the box. I tried them at home quite a bit, trying to decide if I needed half a bigger size. After 10 days of riding they softened up, fit great and flex much more.
They are bulky. especially because of the rubber knuckle guard...but at the same time your hand feels indestructible. 
Heavier than your average glove.


----------



## reneftw

Hello.

I am interesting in buying these gloves. Can you please tell me how do they hold over the years, regarding that the first post is from 2010. Also, if my palm's length is 7.87 inch and around the knuckles I have 8.6 inch, what size should I choose?

Thanks,
reneftw


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I will still use them this season but: I lost a couple of spikes from the back of the glove and removed the other that were left. Sealed the holes with glue with some success. 

The gloves are very protective but not as water proof. Not a big problem for me since I rarely ride slush. All in all an OK glove. Not as durable and waterproof as I hoped but very sturdy and protective.


----------



## reneftw

Thank you for your answer. I hoped that them would be more durable. Too late now, since I already launched the order. Anyway, I only ride like 15-20 days in a season, so I should be ok in the durability field for at least 4 years. Didn't read anything about not being very waterproof, maybe I wouldn't choose them if I knew that, regarding that the coming season would be my second one on a snowboard.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Again, for protection they are unbeatable. Even overkill if you want. Especially if you don't ride a pipe. I feel much safer with them on. As for water resistance I never had any major problem, but they are not the warmest or most waterproof gloves out there. They definitely do the job thou!


----------

